# [Intel Pro 100]  net.eth1 n'existe pas ? WTH !

## geforce

Bonjour

Je viens d'installer une intel pro 100 dans un de mes serveurs pour lui donner une nouvelle utilite..

Bien que j'ai recompiler mon kernel avec le e100 (pas en module, mais compiler), ca ne fonctionne pas ...

J'ai lu un peu les forums et quelqu'un suggerait de mettre un truc qui s'appel "ForceDeth"... Je l'ai essaye, je l'ai loader et toujours rien:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting eth1
> ...

 

Bon la je me sens vraiment depasser par la situation... J'ai le support de ma intel dans le kernel et net.eth1 n'existe pas ???

Phil

----------

## ultrabug

Salut  :Smile: 

Peut-on voir le résultat d'un ifconfig -a et d'un dmesg | grep -i net stp ?

Merci !

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai le support de ma intel dans le kernel et net.eth1 n'existe pas ???  

 heuu net.eth1 doit etre copié à partir de /etc/init.d/net.eth0 et ensuite tu dois modifier les infos concernant l'adresse our eth1 dans /etc/conf.d/net si je ne dis pas de betises ..

 Cette reponse etait pour net.eth1 maintenant vois tu ta carte avec un ifconfig -v ?

que donne un ifconfig eth1 192.168.200.200 ?? si erreur en effet ta carte est mal reconnue mais sinon bah tout roule :p

Edit = j'ai oublié le bonjour excuse moi :p

----------

## spider312

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> heuu net.eth1 doit etre copié à partir de /etc/init.d/net.eth0 et ensuite tu dois modifier les infos concernant l'adresse our eth1 dans /etc/conf.d/net si je ne dis pas de betises ..

 Pas copié, lié, mais là je pense que c'est plutôt l'interface eth1 qui n'existe pas, le sujet du post' est faux en fait

sinon, j'aurais pas dit 

```
dmesg | grep -i net
```

 mais plutôt 

```
dmesg | grep -i eth
```

 pour diagnostiquer le problème  :Wink: 

euh, sinon, forcedeth, ça n'a rien à voir, il me semble que c'est le driver pour les cartes réseau intégrées aux nforce ...

----------

## dapsaille

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   heuu net.eth1 doit etre copié à partir de /etc/init.d/net.eth0 et ensuite tu dois modifier les infos concernant l'adresse our eth1 dans /etc/conf.d/net si je ne dis pas de betises .. Pas copié, lié, mais là je pense que c'est plutôt l'interface eth1 qui n'existe pas, le sujet du post' est faux en fait
> 
> 

 

 Toutes mes confuses je  vais de ce pas me pieuter :p

----------

## geforce

Jusuqu'a maintenant j'ai pas encore vraiment trouver ce qui pouvait etre le probleme, je continue a chercher ..

Personnelement j'ai un petit doute sur les rc-scripts... Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai un feeling que ca pourrait etre ca..

Je vous redonne des nouvelles

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider !

Ah, voici les outputs des 2 commandes:

Phil

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig -v
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:80:22:39:81
> 
>           inet addr:206.47.106.169  Bcast:206.47.106.1  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep -i net
> 
> Linux version 2.6.11-phil-pre-22 (root@netrock) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #5 Thu Oct 13 15:40:59 EDT 2005
> 
> NET: Registered protocol family 16
> ...

 

voici aussi le contenu de mon /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2844 Jul  5 21:31 adsl

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2500 Jul  5 21:31 apipa

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2855 Jul  5 21:31 bonding

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3737 Jul  5 21:31 bridge

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3552 Jul  5 21:31 dhclient

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3321 Jul  5 21:31 dhcpcd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3505 Jul  5 21:31 essidnet

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jul  5 21:31 helpers.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  9523 Jul  5 21:31 ifconfig

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2458 Jul  5 21:31 ipppd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  7439 Jul  5 21:31 iproute2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1892 Jul  5 21:31 iptunnel

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 25061 Jul  5 21:31 iwconfig

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2826 Jul  5 21:31 macchanger

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3438 Jul  5 21:31 pump

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2772 Jul  5 21:31 tuntap

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3894 Jul  5 21:31 udhcpc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3891 Jul  5 21:31 vlan

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  6842 Jul  5 21:31 wpa_supplicant

----------

## geforce

Oh ! Je crois que j'ai une piste !

en regardant mon output de "dmesg", j'ai l'impression que les 2 cartes reseau essayent d'avoir l'IRQ 5 ! 

J'ai apprit qu'on pouvait modifier l'IRQ d'une carte mais je ne sais pas comment?

En tk, voici mon dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.12.5 (root@netrock) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Mon Oct 31 15:33:45 EST 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

## spider312

Je ne crois pas que ce soit réelement bloquant cette histoire d'IRQ, as tu essayé de compiler ton noyau avec juste le support e100 en dur (et l'autre en module par exemple) ? pour voir si toute seule elle était reconnue (dans quel cas ce serait en effet un conflit entre tes 2 cartes réseaux)

----------

## widan

 *geforce wrote:*   

> en regardant mon output de "dmesg", j'ai l'impression que les 2 cartes reseau essayent d'avoir l'IRQ 5 !

 

Moi j'ai plutôt l'impression que le driver e100 ne détecte rien... (encore que c'est possible qu'il n'affiche rien de plus en temps normal, mais il devrait y avoir aussi une ligne "ACPI: PCI Interrupt ..." pour e100)... Est-ce-que un eth1 apparaît dans "ifconfig -a" (pas "-v") ?

```
e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.8-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation
```

Par contre le driver Realtek, lui, trouve bien sa carte et lui assigne une interruption (IRQ 5 ici):

```
8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe000, 00:01:80:22:39:81, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
```

----------

## geforce

 *widan wrote:*   

>  Est-ce-que un eth1 apparaît dans "ifconfig -a" (pas "-v") ?
> 
> ]

 

Non ..

Pourtant je me rappel d'Avoir bien enfoncé la carte dans le slot mais j'vais quand meme essayer de compiler mon kernel différament pour tester et re-vérifier ma carte.

Phil

----------

## widan

Elle est vue dans "lspci" ?

----------

## geforce

 *Quote:*   

> lspci
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS645 Host & Memory & AGP Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)
> ...

 

Merde ca l'air d'etre une Gigabyte... Ca pouvait bien pas marcher j'ai mis le driver E100..

J,Checkerai ca a la maison. .

----------

## geforce

Merde depuis que j'ai les 2 cartes dans mon kernel, il detecte les 2 mais j'ai toujours des erreur quand j'essaye de pinger ..  merde j'ai plus acces au net depuis

 *Quote:*   

> DESTINATION NOT REACHABLE

 

----------

## widan

Le "Destination unreachable" c'est un problème de routage. Elles sont configurées comment les interfaces ? DHCP, IP statique ? Et "route -n" donne quoi ? La route par défaut est correcte ?

Si la deuxième interface à être configurée est en DHCP sans options spéciales, mais que la route par défaut est sur la première interface, alors dhpcd va changer la route par défaut pour celle du DHCP... forcément ça marche moins bien. Dans ce cas il faut rajouter l'option "-G" pour dhcpcd pour lui dire d'ignorer la route par défaut.

----------

## geforce

Eh bien j'ai peur que ce soit ca le probleme..

Je n'aurai pas acces a la machine avant quelques heures mais je me souviens comment etait le /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iface_eth0="206.xxx.xxx.xxx broadcast 206.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> gateway="eth0/206.106.xxx.xxx"
> ...

 

Les 2 cartes reseaux sont sur 2 reseaux differents... Une qui va vers l'internet (eth0) et l'autre sur un reseau fermer (eth1)

Est-ce que ca pourrait etre la config le probleme ?

Est-ce que je dois definir les gateways des 2 cartes dans le premier gateway, separer d'une virgule par exemple?

A ce que je me rappel la doc etait pas trop claire la dessus

Je suis presser j'me rends la bas voir si ca serait pas un truc par rapport a ca

Phil

----------

## Leander256

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iface_eth0="206.xxx.xxx.xxx broadcast 206.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> gateway="eth0/206.106.xxx.xxx"
> ...

 

Avec deux gateways, tu ne vas pas aller loin : un gateway sert à définir une route par défaut quand l'adresse de destination ne fait pas partie des sous-réseaux (ici 206.106.xxx.0 et 10.108.0.0). Comme c'est eth0 qui est connecté à internet, tu ne dois garder que le gateway sur cette interface, et ça devrait beaucoup mieux marcher  :Wink: 

----------

## geforce

Oh   :Embarassed: 

Je vais enlever le gateway pour eth1 et je re-essaye..

merci  :Razz: 

Phil

----------

